# Please help me identify this wood burning stove.



## Krystal (Nov 9, 2013)

It can be seen here---
 
http://s1051.photobucket.com/user/flowermama1/library/Wood Stove
---at my photobucket account. There are three photos and one video in my photobucket account, but I added one here as well. It was used up until a few years back then the people we got it from wanted to get a better looking one so they gave us this one. It has been painted so there is no label visible on the back and I just want to identify what kind it is and maybe around when it was made so we can decide if we want to keep it and install it in our new place. The video really shows more than the pictures. How old do you guys think this thing is? Any help is much appreciated! 
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## fossil (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't help you identify it, but I can tell you I wouldn't mess with it.  It's old, it's not of high quality, it's been used hard and abused, and I can't imagine it being an EPA certified/UL listed appliance.  Installing it would be a real problem as far as required clearances to combustibles is concerned.  You could put it on Craigslist, I s'pose, but quite honestly I think it belongs in the scrap heap.  Sorry.  Welcome to Hearth.com...we can help in every way learning about the wide wonderful world of woodburning appliances.  Rick


----------



## Krystal (Nov 9, 2013)

fossil said:


> I can't help you identify it, but I can tell you I wouldn't mess with it.  It's old, it's not of high quality, it's been used hard and abused, and I can't imagine it being an EPA certified/UL listed appliance.  Installing it would be a real problem as far as required clearances to combustibles is concerned.  YOu could put it on Craigslist, I s'pose, but quite honestly I think it belongs in the scrap heap.  Sorry.  Welcome to Hearth.com...we can help in every way learning about the wide wonderful world of woodburning appliances.  Rick


Thank you for your advice. I am a little weary of installing it but my husband thinks it's fine and we are on a major budget. We were hoping it might be usable for this winter while we save the money for a new one.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 9, 2013)

Does it have a cat or secondary burn baffle set up inside near the top?
That thing honestly looks scary. 

If you carefully remove the paint from that plate taken off the lower front, you may find the model or maker name on there.
I myself would be looking for another stove.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2013)

Where are you located?
Could you post some nicely lit pics of the interior (upper baffle, etc.)....

This is a strange stove - because the door appears not to be cast, but steel - which means it's likely none of the ones I first would guess (old quadrafire, country comfort, etc.)

Also, the top grid screening looks - how can I say this - el cheapo, compared to what most manufacturers have used. That and the door speak to me of "local".....but let's see what others say.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 9, 2013)

I installed one of these stoves last year. We put a new class A flue and then hooked up the stove that he already had on site. I can't remember the name though. It was a "zero clearance" stove. With chimney pipe coming all the way down to the flue collar and outside air it could be 1/2" from the wall if I remember right. And if outside air wasn't available, it could be placed on a raised hearth that acts as a plenum for combustion air.  But don't do it unless you can verify it.


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2013)

Here are my best guesses - all or most are long out of business......

1. Windrich or trailblazer - both made low cost copies of existing designs and were sold in wal-mart and other similar big boxes.
2. Canopus - by Oliver-McCloud and others (of Canada) - early design - has ss firebox and stove was thin and light weight due to that. Pic of one below - but it could have been changed...



It could even possibly be an early Pacific Energy??


----------



## Krystal (Nov 10, 2013)

webbie said:


> Where are you located?
> Could you post some nicely lit pics of the interior (upper baffle, etc.)....
> 
> This is a strange stove - because the door appears not to be cast, but steel - which means it's likely none of the ones I first would guess (old quadrafire, country comfort, etc.)
> ...


I am attaching a photo of the inside. We are in North Idaho near Canada and I think it was probably made in the 80's? I think this stove is hideous but trying to see if it will work for this winter so we can save for a newer model.


----------



## webbie (Nov 10, 2013)

This has to be a local outfit or something of the sort. Even in the mid-80's it would have been rare for a maker to create something out of such thin sheet metal and use a baffle made of plain steel, etc. 

I think most people here would say this would not go in their house - possibly in a hunting camp, etc.......but not in their house! 

Not to say it's going to burn the house down - lots of antique stoves are probably less safe than this because of doors that don't latch properly as well as uncontrolled air.

BTW, chances are that the front control is for the air into the fire.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 10, 2013)

webbie said:


> This has to be a local outfit or something of the sort. Even in the mid-80's it would have been rare for a maker to create something out of such thin sheet metal and use a baffle made of plain steel, etc.
> 
> I think most people here would say this would not go in their house - possibly in a hunting camp, etc.......but not in their house!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your thoughts. Last night my husband told me there is an insert he found in one of the buildings on our property here so I went to see and it looks nice. I am hoping we can use that one. I posted a thread about it in the main forum hoping to get some advice. I just don't know much about these stoves so the help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RocketMan1955 (Mar 6, 2014)

Krystal said:


> I am attaching a photo of the inside. We are in North Idaho near Canada and I think it was probably made in the 80's? I think this stove is hideous but trying to see if it will work for this winter so we can save for a newer model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you have is a Canopus wood stove manufactured by Oliver McLeods in the mid 80's. I know this for sure as I was part of the development team for this product. As for EPA rating, it was certified at time of manufacturing as a zero clearance wood stove for the USA, 2" clearance for Canada, with an efficiency ratting of 97% under test conditions.


----------

